# Are Vollrath Tribute skillets oven safe?



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

I am looking at getting some Vollrath Tribute skillets and am curious if any ones if they are oven safe.  I have one with a silicone handle that I know isn't oven safe but not sure on the non silicone handle ones.  I asked kaTom and they didn't know and needed to call Vollrath directly for an answer.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Visit the KaTom website as they carry lots of items in their Tribute line.  My 3 qt saucier with a silicone handle is rated oven safe up to 450F, I believe.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes they are and the [product="26916"]Vollrath 69108 Tribute 3 Ply 8 Fry Pan [/product] (any of them) are also induction safe.


----------

